# [Ebuild] MoioSMS-2.13

## canduc17

Ciao a tutti.

Ho scritto un'ebuild per un'applicazione veramente utile: MoioSMS.

Si tratta di un programma scritto in python per spedire sms gratis da vari portali che offrono questo servizio: Vodafone, Rossoalice, Tim, Tin, Smshosting, Callwave, Enel.

Allo stato attuale le dipendenze che richiede sono un po' rognose, perchè le principali non sono ancora incluse in portage...comunque andando su bugs.gentoo.org e qui si trova tutto quello che serve...basta seguire la solita guida.

Per adesso è testata su architettura x86 e funziona benissimo.

Fatemi sapere se vi garba   :Wink: 

Saluto!

----------

## lordalbert

grazie!  :Smile:  Io fin'ora l'ho sempre usato senza ebuild... ma l'ebuild è sicuramente più comodo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

Ottimo, anch'io mi ero arrangiato senza ebuild fino ad adesso.

La proverò appena posso!

----------

## mrfree

Qualcuno l'ha provato per caso con le x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6 ?

Edit: l'ho appena provato... sembra funzionare bene  :Wink:  almeno mi risparmio di smascherare wxGTK-2.8 ora hardmasked

----------

## canduc17

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Qualcuno l'ha provato per caso con le x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6 ?
> 
> Edit: l'ho appena provato... sembra funzionare bene  almeno mi risparmio di smascherare wxGTK-2.8 ora hardmasked

 

Ah...bene!

Siccome sembrava che le 2.8 fossero indispensabili dalla documentazione del progetto, non ci avevo neanche provato a farlo andare con le 2.6...meglio così!

----------

## mrfree

Mi sono permesso di modificare qui e la l'ebuild che hai postato sul bugzilla  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> . Package cleanup (the ebuild removes orphan .pyc, and *~ files)
> 
> . python_mod_optimize and python_mod_cleanup
> 
> . Added desktop icon
> ...

 

----------

## canduc17

Hai fatto bene...solo avrei lasciato i commenti di elog, anche se hai cambiato il comando di lancio da sms a moiosms.

----------

## mrfree

Avendo aggiunto un'icona nei vari DE (gnome, kde, ...) e avendo ora un binario con un nome più esplicativo (lo stesso del pacchetto) mi sembrava superfluo

----------

## GiRa

Non aggiorno moio da un po' ma nella versione che ho io ocrad e gocr non sono necessari, se i due pacchetti non sono installati appare una schermata con la richesta del captcha (o come cavolo si scrive).

Il bello è che così ci si mette molto mento tempo e una valanga di tempo di cpu in meno.

In soldoni: si mette una USE locale?

----------

## mrfree

Why not (ogni riferimento a politici o fatti italiani è pseudo-casuale)... mi pare di capire però che senza non sia possibile utilizzare moiosms da linea di comando per quei siti che utilizzano captcha immagino perché non sia possibile visualizzare un'immagine per chiedere all'utente di inserite il codice corrispondente

 *LEGGIMI-Linux.txt wrote:*   

> Per utilizzare la decodifica automatica dei captcha, che permette tra l'altro
> 
> l'utilizzo di MoioSMS da linea di comando per più siti, è necessario installare
> 
> i seguenti pacchetti:
> ...

 

Non è di per se un problema mettiamo un ewarn in proposito e via  :Wink: 

Idee sul nome della useflag??

----------

## Scen

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Idee sul nome della useflag??

 

imagemagick ? (che è anche globale)

----------

## mrfree

magari qualcosa di più autoesplicativo... tipo ocr o comunque qualcosa che richiami l'uso dell'ocr sui captcha

----------

## GiRa

Io farei una USE locale captcha.

----------

## riverdragon

Non esiste una versione di gocr che permetta di evitare di dover installare glib e gtk+ 1? Cosa cambia, in termini di funzionamento, se tolgo la USE gtk al pacchetto?

----------

## Scen

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Non esiste una versione di gocr che permetta di evitare di dover installare glib e gtk+ 1? Cosa cambia, in termini di funzionamento, se tolgo la USE gtk al pacchetto?

 

NON ti installa il frontend grafico

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/app-text/gocr/gocr-0.44.ebuild?view=markup

```

src_compile() {

        ...

   use gtk && mymakes="${mymakes} frontend"

        ...

}

src_install() {

        ...

   # install the gtk frontend

   use gtk && dobin "${S}"/frontend/gnome/src/gtk-ocr

        ...

}

```

----------

## riverdragon

 *Scen wrote:*   

> NON ti installa il frontend grafico

 Grazie Scen, non sono ancora così cerebroleso  :Very Happy: 

Io ho specificato "funzionamento", ovvero, il flusso di utilizzo del programma varia senza ambiente grafico o il pacchetto è solo una libreria (e quindi non si usa mai l'interfaccia grafica di gocr)?

----------

## Scen

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Grazie Scen, non sono ancora così cerebroleso 
> 
> Io ho specificato "funzionamento", ovvero, il flusso di utilizzo del programma varia senza ambiente grafico o il pacchetto è solo una libreria (e quindi non si usa mai l'interfaccia grafica di gocr)?

 

Oooppsss...  :Embarassed:  Non avevo interpretato bene la domanda  :Razz: 

Beh, gocr senza interfaccia ha comunque un eseguibile, che penso venga utilizzato da moiosms.

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non aggiorno moio da un po' ma nella versione che ho io ocrad e gocr non sono necessari, se i due pacchetti non sono installati appare una schermata con la richesta del captcha (o come cavolo si scrive). 
> 
> Il bello è che così ci si mette molto mento tempo e una valanga di tempo di cpu in meno. 
> ...

 

Confermo, anzi, meglio/peggio ancora: ho provato con le suddette librerie installate, e la "risoluzione" del captcha sembra non funzionare (ci sta TROPPI secondi, la CPU non sembra lavorare, e il programma sembra congelato  :Confused:  ) Senza tali librerie invece fila tutto liscio come l'olio.

Ho dato il mio piccolo contributo all'ebuild:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Some minor fixes (thanks to Repoman  )
> 
> - Removed unnecessary wxGTK dependency (already pulled in by wxpython)
> ...

 

@canduc17: grazie di avermi fatto scoprire sto programmino, è proprio utile  :Cool: 

----------

## canduc17

 *Scen wrote:*   

> @canduc17: grazie di avermi fatto scoprire sto programmino, è proprio utile

 E' carino, vero?

Grazie a tutti voi che avete reso il mio misero ebuild da niubbetto qualcosa di un po' più professional!

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao a tutti, 

io sono interessato a scrivere un'applet Java basata su questo tipo di software.

Ho visto che in giro ci sono anche altri programmi simili (ad esempio galicesms che è solo per mandare sms con alice) e mi piacerebbe appunto scrivere un'applet java in modo che questo software sia accessibile da qualunque posto.

Ultimamente ho notato che non è possibile spedire SMS dal proprio account tramite il browser se non si è connessi alla propria ADSL, ma programmi come galicesms (scusate non è che voglia fare propaganda di un'altro software, ma per il momento ho provato solo questo) aggirano questo problema e bypassano questa restrizione.

Quello che mi manca sono le linee guida per realizzare questo software. Il Python non lo conosco e mi resta un po' difficile interpretarlo per poi fare la stessa cosa in Java. Qualcuno può darmi qualche indicazione?

----------

## federico

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Quello che mi manca sono le linee guida per realizzare questo software. Il Python non lo conosco e mi resta un po' difficile interpretarlo per poi fare la stessa cosa in Java. Qualcuno può darmi qualche indicazione?

 

Ciao, quello che ti serve in linea di massima, per il funzionamento di un programma di questo genere, oltre a tutta la conoscenza di finestre grafica in java e quanto altro, e' lo studio della connessione http e il come vengono mandati i dati, i cookie di sessione e la gestione di invio di get e post. La rogna maggiore e' capire come inviare un sms senza cliccare manualmente sui bottoni nelle pagine.

Fede

----------

## fbcyborg

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Quello che mi manca sono le linee guida per realizzare questo software. Il Python non lo conosco e mi resta un po' difficile interpretarlo per poi fare la stessa cosa in Java. Qualcuno può darmi qualche indicazione? 
> 
> Ciao, quello che ti serve in linea di massima, per il funzionamento di un programma di questo genere, oltre a tutta la conoscenza di finestre grafica in java e quanto altro, e' lo studio della connessione http e il come vengono mandati i dati, i cookie di sessione e la gestione di invio di get e post. La rogna maggiore e' capire come inviare un sms senza cliccare manualmente sui bottoni nelle pagine.
> 
> Fede

 

Grazie.

Per quanto riguarda il Java, finestre ecc, penso di sapere tutto ciò che serve.

Ho usato poco le classi riguardanti HTTP e URLConnection ecc.. ma penso che con le giuste direttive non ho problemi.

Cerco di documentarmi intanto.

----------

## canduc17

Per me puoi anche chiedere al ragazzo che ha fatto Moiosms...credo che di queste cose ne sappia a badilate.

Trovi il contatto su www.moioli.net

----------

## fbcyborg

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Per me puoi anche chiedere al ragazzo che ha fatto Moiosms...credo che di queste cose ne sappia a badilate.
> 
> Trovi il contatto su www.moioli.net

 

Grazie! Lo farò senz'altro.

----------

